# Renewal Charge



## rosebud5 (Feb 5, 2011)

TUG charged me twice ($60) for  a 3 year renewal. How do I get my $30 back? Can someone help? I already sent an email to the TUG address listed on the sight, but the only email I have received back is the email thanking me for my 3 year renewal.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2011)

I will let TUG Brian know and he will take care of it - no worries.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2011)

just to clarify, TUG didnt charge you anything =)

You went online to renew your membership and placed two 3 year renewals in your shopping cart when you checked out.

The duplicate amount was automatically refunded at the time it was manually processed on our end....you should be all set.


----------



## rosebud5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just to be clear on this, I was going to renew on 2/4 but decided to wait because I wasn't sure if I wanted to renew for 3 years or 1. A few hours later I renewed for 3 years. You apparently use cookies to keep track of the "shopping cart". When I renewed my membership, your e-business app added both cookie requests to the checkout process, that's why there is two charges. 

On purchase, i don't remember the website telling me it was going to charge me $60.

I was charged $60. I'll be the first to let you know when I get the $30 credit.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes indeed, cookies are enabled on the shopping cart.

Both the pre checkout shopping cart review page and the checkout page (where you actually enter in your cc info) display the shopping cart contents and the total amount at the top of the screen.

Please let me know if you do not see the refund appear on your card within a reasonable amount of time, but anytime this happens (when we get duplicate orders)...we refund the duplicate payment automatically.


----------



## rosebud5 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Brian


----------

